# a note of hope



## retep (Mar 19, 2013)

You should feel empowered that you know that DP/DR is anxiety, high anxiety. This is perhaps the hugest step in recovery! It is the beginning of what changes us from believing that we are experiencing life from a fear based perspective to a life living perspective.

A lot of things happen because of fear- stupid decisions are made, low self-esteem occurs (including not trusting yourself), confusion is abound, depression fills the thought, it locks one is a stasis that seems impossible to get out of- its all learned helplessness. It is not who you are, you are not fearful, you are not any of these negative aspects! it is an adopted outlook- hyper-vigilance- being on constant guard.

You might believe if you let down this guard something terrible will happen- there are very few guarantees in life- I can tell you with certainty that fear attracts trouble, but you are holding onto that fear because you don't want that trouble. But there is a hole in that logic, right? That's why people on this site are always talking about other types of illnesses developing, both physically and mentally. They obsess about the negatives in their lives- both perceived and actual. In fact, DP isn't even really an illness, it's just fear!

Know that DP is fear, anxiety- that is all!!!

What it is not:

-your soul, brain or "self" is not degenerating

-you are not losing touch with reality or going crazy (although it can seem like you might be on the edge of it, it never actually happens- that's called a panic attack)

-you are not dying

-your life is not over (in fact it is perfectly in tact and happening right now- exposure to this is can be painfully difficult, but it is another aspect of recovery.)

-not an insight into the meaninglessness of life

- *there are about a million other symptoms that DP is not, but hopefully you get the gist!

Fear is the cause of most of the trouble in the world- if not all of it. You have seen fear (DP) in a way that appears to be both a gift and a curse- it is neither. It is a reaction to a seemingly exhausting circumstance(s), that you have experienced or are experiencing. It is a front row seat to the amplified illusion that is fear. But fear is a device that was created for you to find safety- does't that sound funny? Fear is a device created to find safety. Of course in the throws of DP you don't feel safe at all, and there does't seem to be a safe place in sight- that is the learned helplessness. But you are safe. If you are actually not safe, you need to change you scenario- something you have the power to do. Find a safe place, there are plenty.

Once you know you are in a safe place, keep reminding yourself how safe you are. It's OK. It may take some convincing. Do your best not to backtrack but be compassionate to what you are going through. That means, try not to interpret what's going on from a standpoint of fear or looking for different things that might reinforce the fear. You are safe, look at yourself and live life from that perspective.

What you are going through is completely individual- your DP is not like anyone else's- the symptoms and the cure might at times sound the same but the cause and solution is unique to you. You have the strength, the spirit, and the love to overcome fear of any type- freedom and happiness is right here! You need support and love- accept it, if you are not getting if, find it! It is the crown of your recovery!


----------



## ShadedTree (Apr 8, 2014)

This is beautiful, thank you!


----------



## kristikristi65 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you I needed this today. Today is the worst I've felt in a long time. I just started my partial hospitalization program and it was the worst 6 hours of my life. I spent it crying and trying to decipher if things were real. I feel like I'm going insane even though I am not. I look back on this morning and it feels like it didn't even happen and like I wasn't even there. I know I have to go back tomorrow but I'm so scared.


----------

